# 1990(?) Ritchey Ultra



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's my craigslist score.

Posted a few weeks ago in Denver, certainly a few of you saw it. Wasn't a complete steal, but it was pretty cheap. Certainly worth a stab. I had hopes, but sadly its way too big. Just lowering the saddle (stan-style) and riding around the parking lot, you can tell it'd be a blast to ride. The shifters suck, and the tires are a bit dry, but everything else is great.

I'm not certain on the year. Serial is 7609. No U in there anywhere. From what I'm reading on FF and OMB, this was not uncommon. Its the same paint scheme as the 90 one at FF so I'm going with that.










Frame: Ritchey Ultra
Fork: Ritchey Logic
Rims: Specialzed? (No label or etching. I'm gonna go with it unless otherwise advised...
Hubs: Shimano DX
Skewers: Shimano wheels, Kalloy Uno seat
Tires: Specialized Ground Control Extreme Rear / Ground Control Front
Pedals: Shimano DX
Crank: Shimano DX MT760
Chain: Sachs / Sedisport
Rear Cogs: Shimano Hyperglide 12-28
Bottom Bracket: Shimano?
Front Derailleur: Shimano DX
Rear Derailleur: Shimano DX
Shifters: Shimano DX push-push 
Handlebars: Specialized
Grips: Scott AT-4
Stem: Nitto?
Headset: Ritchey Logic 1"
Brake set: Shimano DX SLR w/ Levers
Saddle: Selle Italia Turbo
Seat Post: Shimano XTR
Paint: Black
Size: 19"
Serial #: 7609




































































































Solid, clean, workingman's bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Can't go wrong with an all black Ritchey!


So you're saying it doesn't fit? See if you can trade it for a frame size that does fit. Great riding bikes.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

Why do I keep seeing Tom's hand built sticker on all these tig frames?


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

WorldWind said:


> Why do I keep seeing Tom's hand built sticker on all these tig frames?


there are two versions of that sticker. one that says buit by ritchey bikes and another that say hand built by tom ritchey

all these black ritcheys are getting on my nerves. :madmax: ct


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice score :thumbsup: this would be a '91 or later Ultra as it has Ritchey dropouts, which came out in '91. The Ritchey decals for the Tig'd bikes say "Handcrafted by Ritchey Mountain Bikes" TR still personally aligned the dropouts, brazed in the seatstay bridge, brazed the seat tubes to the seat cluster and added all the brazeons, then the bike was finished in his shop. The fillet brazed bikes have a "Handmade by Tom Ritchey" decal and he built the complete frame himself, including the FB forks and stems.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

kb11 said:


> Nice score :thumbsup: this would be a '91 or later Ultra as it has Ritchey dropouts, which came out in '91. The Ritchey decals for the Tig'd bikes say "Handcrafted by Ritchey Mountain Bikes" TR still personally aligned the dropouts, brazed in the seatstay bridge, brazed the seat tubes to the seat cluster and added all the brazeons, then the bike was finished in his shop. The fillet brazed bikes have a "Handmade by Tom Ritchey" decal and he built the complete frame himself, including the FB forks and stems.


Booya, this is solid info. Thanks.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Parts seem to match 90-91 as well. Looks like someone stole the parts (tires, stem, bars, seat, rims, and most likely the rest) off a Specialized Stumpjumper to build it up. I'm pretty sure at this point these were TIG'd in the US.

A fine bike. That seatpost QR really clashes with the bike IMO. Put an XT on there or something along with a nice looking post and it will look great.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Parts seem to match 90-91 as well. Looks like someone stole the parts (tires, stem, bars, seat, rims, and most likely the rest) off a Specialized Stumpjumper to build it up. I'm pretty sure at this point these were TIG'd in the US.
> 
> A fine bike. That seatpost QR really clashes with the bike IMO. Put an XT on there or something along with a nice looking post and it will look great.


yup... specialized stem. i would get rid of those brake lever/shifters when no one was looking.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Ultra's typically came in black or white, but you could get them in just about any color. Heres my '89 befor and after that was resqued from the playa by Sky


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

blackout ritchety's look good

whats the chingasso on the chainstays back by the dropout?


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

hollister said:


> blackout ritchety's look good
> 
> whats the chingasso on the chainstays back by the dropout?


Not sure what a chingasso is :idea:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

kb11 said:


> Not sure what a chingasso is :idea:


its sorta like a doohickey only it wraps around the chainstay behind the cable stop


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

hollister said:


> its sorta like a doohickey only it wraps around the chainstay behind the cable stop


Ah, a doohickey, why didnt you say so


----------

